

No trial for Twitter 'panic' man - ftse
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8143806.stm

======
jrockway
This is why I use Tor. If I ever imagine my comment being read in a courtroom
and 12 random people not all loving it, I turn on Tor, use a nickname other
than "jrockway", and post it that way.

Yes, the government has shown up at my door because of forum comments from my
IP address. I learned the hard way.

(Oh, and you know how Slashdot's FAQ says they don't log your IP? That is a
lie.)

------
onreact-com
How they did find out who the man was? It seems he used only a nick name on
his account. Did they ask Twitter for the identity? This is disturbing.

~~~
wallflower
When I first read reports of it, I don't think he really attempted to hide his
link to the alias. That being said, if you tick off a government enough, they
will find a way to trace you (anonymous twitter or not).

<http://identi.ca/jeanfer>

"jeanfer jean anleu

STATISTICS

User ID 54636 Member since 14 May 2009"

